# Maintaining Boat Shoes



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you gentlemen polish your boat shoes?

Do you shoe tree you boat shoes?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd never polish a boat shoe, but I have cleaned mine with a simple leather conditioner, and I put shoe trees in them when they begin to smell a bit.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I've treed and polished my Sperry originals. But that was only once after more than a year of ownership. They were getting so scuffed I started thinking about getting another pair. So as a last ditch effort I put a set of trees in them and tried a little polish. It was worth the effort.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Never. I do hose them off on occcasion as necessary, though.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Oy vey.

Do you polish your tennis shoes? Your Maine Hunting Boots? 

Boat shoes are casual sporting shoes. They are meant to be scuffed, salt-water doused, and a little stinky. If you tree your boat shoes, you need a new hobby.

JB


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^+1!

The most one should do is to hit 'em with a hose.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I would for gold cup topsiders. All else, no.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Maintain? Maintain? No, beat them, beat them until they are dead!

They reach the end of life when they are beat to death, you have to use gaffers tape to keep the soles on and your wife throws them away when you are at work.

That is how you know they are done with. (Yoda voice) Wear, or wear not. There is no maintain.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone mentioned that, if they were Sperry Gold Cup (or, I'd add, some other high-end boat shoe), they could probably be polished. I'd agree with that--I had a pair of "nice" boat shoes once that I polished--but, again, many would argue that "nice" and "boat shoes" shouldn't be in the same sentence together.

I just read an interesting article published a few years ago in _The Atlantic_ about a kid from Minnesota who goes to college at Princeton and feels the class distinctions very strongly. As one sign of someone being upper-class, he mentioned--you guessed it--thrashed boat shoes.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't even polish or tree Quoddys if I had them. Boats (and mocs in general) look best beat.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Cedar trees are probably much more effective than a hose for dealing with odor. I don't own any boat shoes but will put tress in stinky sneakers for a few days and they come out smelling fresh.

As far as caring for the leather. I think the shoes will fall apart before the leather cracks, so don't bother.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Amen, Coleman!

Also, an unpopular opinion as well: Even Gold Cups should be thrashed. Oh I know, lined with deerskin makes you want to take care of them, but they should carry a "I don't care about my shoes" look. Again, wear until dead.

Oh how I long for those deerskin lined black ones though....drroooool


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> They reach the end of life when they are beat to death, you have to use gaffers tape to keep the soles on and your wife throws them away when you are at work.


Did someone say gaff tape?

(Duct tape is more trad though ic12337


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Do you gentlemen polish your boat shoes?
> 
> Do you shoe tree you boat shoes?


Depends on the leather. Analine cow, yes, otherwise, no. Analine, saddle soap, brush, shoe creme, brush. Other, saddle soap, and brush only.

No trees.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the entertaining points of view!

I've actually had them for 2 summers now (they'll be put to use soon for a third seanson) and, as in the past, I'll keep on doing nothing at all to them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

yes, I do polish my boat shoes. Not often though, perhaps twice per year. However, I do not put trees in them (typed with a bit of a rebellious tone, intended!).


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I have one pair of trees that I use for my 6 (all different) pairs of Sperry's, as needed. I really only wear my brown or navy ones (plus a chukka in the fall/winter), the others are more for novelty. As I wear my Sperry's more frequently and harder than any other non-athletic shoes; however, it makes sense to make a small effort to take care of them.

My go-to pair are NOS Brown AO's that came with yellow stitching and brown laces (instead of the standard model) and I want them to last as long as possible as I cannot find another pair. They're going on 2 years of wear now. Treeing has seemed to reduce the smell/sliminess and maintain their structure better than the past pairs, i.e. the destroyed Sahara pair I posted in the Ode to Sperry Top-sider thread a while ago. I don't care what the outside looks like, though.

Let me state that I do believe these shoes' appearance should indicate that they were beaten up and neglected by their owner. I also believe they should be comfortable to wear for extended periods and not necessitate immediate scrubbing of feet upon removal as well. Running around campus all day, every day in the same pair of sweaty boat shoes results in all sorts of foul smelling and slimy grime to collect under the ball of the foot; it's not comfortable. It does not inconvenience me to keep a pair of trees by the door and pop them in at the end of the day to slow the structural and internal decomposition of the shoes... and if I do forget to tree them, I don't worry about it.

Anything done to improve their appearance beyond basic conditioning and mud-removal is a bit ridiculous to me, though.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I have one pair of trees that I use for my 6 (all different) pairs of Sperry's, as needed.


Let me just say this part alone brings me comfort, as my wife thinks I am the only man on the planet with over 4 pairs of shoes by Sperry ("all those Top-Siders" she calls them).

I may have to point out this post.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you eat a candy bar with a fork and knife, then you can polish...

No, I take it back. Not even then.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a few pair. I should get them all together for a picture, but that would mean flying some in.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Have her read this:*



Pink and Green said:


> Let me just say this part alone brings me comfort, as my wife thinks I am the only man on the planet with over 4 pairs of shoes by Sperry ("all those Top-Siders" she calls them).
> 
> I may have to point out this post.


Mrs. P&G,

Your husband is, as you may already believe and know, absurd in regard to the number of Sperrys he owns. I hope you may find comfort in knowing that he is not alone in having such a collection, though.

Best,
Anonymous internet forum guy

I own AO's in Brown, Sahara, Navy, light blue, red white and blue suede, and an AO chukka in Chesnut.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

_You_ should snap a picture. She may not believe your testimony. Material evidence may be P&G's only hope.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> _You_ should snap a picture. She may not believe your testimony. Material evidence may be P&G's only hope.


Fortunately I'm not one big on altruism.:devil:


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> I just read an interesting article published a few years ago in _The Atlantic_ about a kid from Minnesota who goes to college at Princeton and feels the class distinctions very strongly. As one sign of someone being upper-class, he mentioned--you guessed it--thrashed boat shoes.


Care to share the article?


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I put lotion in my BB boat shoes and wear them like that to moisturize my feet. It also moisturizes the leather.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> I just read an interesting article published a few years ago in _The Atlantic_ about a kid from Minnesota who goes to college at Princeton and feels the class distinctions very strongly. As one sign of someone being upper-class, he mentioned--you guessed it--thrashed boat shoes.


Ahhh... Was the kid's name Amory Blaine per chance?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My Pet said:


> I put lotion in my BB boat shoes and wear them like that to moisturize my feet. It also moisturizes the leather.


That must sound great when walking. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

FlashForFreedom said:


> Ahhh... Was the kid's name Amory Blaine per chance?


I thought this too, but upon further reflection I think he might be referring to a piece by Walter Kirn called "Lost in the Meritocracy," which was made into a book recently.

Here's a link to the article. I remember reading this article when I should have been studying for exams in college. It would be interesting if Kirn mentions Amory Blaine, though their backgrounds are not all that alike and I guess being from Minnesota wasn't an important aspect of Amory's character.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

If by polish, you mean, get sea water on, then yes. They best product to maintain boat shoes is saltwater and bass trout entrails from your weekend fishing trip. ic12337:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll get get "thrashed" by the Trad Gods, but I'm about to polish mine after over a year of use too.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> That must sound great when walking. :icon_smile_wink:


Doesn't sound like much, but lotion usually seeps through the topstitch :icon_smile:


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

I treat my Sperry AO with some Snow Seal when new and reapply a light coat when the leather starts to look a bit dry. When they start to smell a bit funky, I wash them with an old toothbrush and some Ivory liquid body wash.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

This'll be my fourth summer in this pair to Top-siders, and I've done next to nothing to take care of them. I decided to work in some leather conditioner after reading this thread,and wow - good choice!

Here's halfway through the process, so you can really see the difference -


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Aww, ya ruined em!

No, just kidding. They look good. The ones on the right (pre-solution) are what mine used to look like at their end of life/biohazard cycle. 

A good way to give new life to old Top-Siders.*

*To be only attempted following years of abuse. Thrash first, thrash again, then a light coating of leather solution.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the used but taken care of look. The conditioner imparts a really nice color to them while keeping them looking comfy and used. My stupid canoe mocs need to hurry up, I'm Jonesin' for some boat shoe action.


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

This seems to be the appropriate thread to ask: does Sperry offer resoling? To be honest, I usually get mine dirt cheap from the Sperry outlet at Jersey Gardens, but sorta curious, on the off-chance I get so attached to my old pair that I can't stand the thought of throwing them out.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This is not a real answer, but a resole would cost as much as a new pair, so I'm going to guess no.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

One possibility:

https://www.resole.com/Boat-Shoe-Repair.aspx


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Boat shoes and trees*

I use trees on most shoes except for boat shoes. Never on boat shoes. I have Orvis bullhide and Sperry. The Orvis you couldn't wear out in a hundred years but the leather is so hard that it's hell on feet. I usually wear them in winter with socks but Sperry in summer with none. I've put polish/weather seal on both from time to time over the years and it seems to protect the leather. Orvis wears like iron.
Tom


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I look forward to my bi-annual fight with my wife, followed a by an unsuccessful dumpster dive, when I arrive home from work to find my boat shoes have been relegated to the ash-heap of history while I was away.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I began to think I was the only one who had this battle. I lost two veteran pairs this way. Now I am subjected to the shame of...new top-siders. I hope I can knock around the yard and town long enough for the new to wear off before vacation season begins.

Oh the shame of Johnny-come-lately Top-Siders, the only shoe that looks worse when its new!


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

The only maintenance I do on mine is to throw them in the washing machine when the smell becomes too much, maybe once a year or so. And because they take too long to dry out on their own, I throw them in the dryer after that. The leather shrinks up a little bit but otherwise they come out fine. The problem with old Top-Siders (my current pair of AOs are in their fifth year, got four years out of the pair before that) is that the soles wear out along the stitching before the rest of the shoe is ready to go, turning the front into a flap that is vulnerable to catching on stairs. Haven't resorted to gaffing tape on this pair yet, but I think it's the only option if they're going to keep going.

I don't know about other people, but I have too few shoe trees to justify putting them in $60 shoes, especially ones that look better "distressed."


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

The OPH directly addressed this phenomenon - look carefully at its pages and note the taped topsiders which are mentioned and explained.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I prefer the darkened color that conditioning imparts on Sahara colored AOs... I haven't purchased a new pair in 2 years, though.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

If the sole becomes detatched from the upper you could always try Shoe Goo. Its a pliable with dry glue that works well for sole repair, as well as creating a pitchers toe on baseball cleats, haha. But for a hole, take might be your only hope.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> If the sole becomes detatched from the upper you could always try Shoe Goo. Its a pliable with dry glue that works well for sole repair, as well as creating a pitchers toe on baseball cleats, haha. But for a hole, take might be your only hope.


The stitching is totally gone - I would be gluing the leather directly to the rubber. On the other hand, the shoes are so beat I have nothing to lose by doing that, so I'll give it a try.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

D&S said:


> The only maintenance I do on mine is to throw them in the washing machine when the smell becomes too much, maybe once a year or so. And because they take too long to dry out on their own, I throw them in the dryer after that.


Anyone remember the poster who said he annually threw his Allen-Edmonds in the washing machine?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't glommed a pair yet, but I wonder if canvas topsiders can be machine washed.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

https://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx...c.Rockport-Nubuck-Leather-Washable-Boat-Shoes


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

While not exactly on topic, for $39.99, I grabbed two pairs of A/O's at Marshalls yesterday afternoon. Pretty solid deal to replace an old pair that finally deteriorated on my feet. I grabbed the extra pair for R&D... Soaked them in salt water over night, been wearing wet shoes all day (which alleviates foot sweat, btw), tonight, I'll probably toss them in a dryer w/o heat. I'll repeat it once more. Just an experiment to see if it that method really breaks the shoes in more quickly. By the end of the year, I figure I'll know if the method lead to a quicker deterioration by comparing the two pairs.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

D&S said:


> The only maintenance I do on mine is to throw them in the washing machine when the smell becomes too much, maybe once a year or so. And because they take too long to dry out on their own, I throw them in the dryer after that. The leather shrinks up a little bit but otherwise they come out fine. The problem with old Top-Siders (my current pair of AOs are in their fifth year, got four years out of the pair before that) is that the soles wear out along the stitching before the rest of the shoe is ready to go, turning the front into a flap that is vulnerable to catching on stairs. Haven't resorted to gaffing tape on this pair yet, but I think it's the only option if they're going to keep going.
> 
> I don't know about other people, but I have too few shoe trees to justify putting them in $60 shoes, especially ones that look better "distressed."


I have the exact same problem with mine. The front of my sperry just got caught on something and now the sole is floppy. It looks silly but I just cant get rid of these Sperrys. I feel so lame wearing my new ones around. I guess Ill just have to get some gaffing tape and wearing my others out in the rain a few times. haha.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> Oy vey.
> 
> Do you polish your tennis shoes? Your Maine Hunting Boots?
> 
> ...


JB you need to come out a bit more often. Agreed. Let them funk till you can bear no longer, then put them back on.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I admit to cleaning my old Dexters several times, but that was mainly after spilling things like beer and chili on them. I did have to wash them out once after my cat puked in them (he managed to puke in both of them one night and I wasn't too pleased about it). I have applied Obenauf's leather preservative to them several times. I had the Dexters resoled once several years ago, but reflecting back upon it I should have just put the money towards the purchase of a new pair.

I just purchased a new pair of Gokey boat shoes and they arrived last night. I put some Obenauf's on them as well (which I do to most new leather footwear I purchase) so they should be good to abuse for a few years before needing any further attention. 

Andy B.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

*I know I will regret giving this away but . . .*

Ok here is the only thing you ever use on boat shoes.

https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Martens-Wonder-Balsam/dp/B000M3PIH0

This stuff will give them a nice little shine and give them a bit of water proofing. This is the best stuff on earth for boat shoes--the leather will last forever. Don't get put it anywhere near the dress shoes but lather it on your boat shoes--once a year.

I am sure they will be sold out the next time I go to order.

G


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Wear them, dip them in the pool, stream, lake, gulf or ocean and forget about them! They look better with age and wear.


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

This was an informative thread....My question would be, when did boat shoes become fashionable? I have a pair of Bally boat shoes that I purchased recently and they are stylish and the leather is SOOOOOOOO SOFT!!!!! 

Are they really boat shoes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Fashion is fickle, while style endures. At this point, boat shoes have been around long enough that they are beyond fashionable and may now be considered stylish! Quite frankly, I cannot recall not having a pair or two (or three:crazy in my closet. However, during the mid 1960's and into the early 1970's, I do seem to recall, my hot weather footwear options were pretty much confined to those canvas lace-up and/or slip-on Sperry's or some knock-off thereof. :icon_scratch:


----------



## superwesman (Dec 19, 2012)

*oak street boat shoes*

I know this is an old thread, but I've got an experience to share ....

my wife bought me a set of Oak Street Bootmakers boat shoes for my birthday (in December). I bought a set of shoe trees with them (also from OSBM). Since my birthday is in December, I don't really get a chance to wear them. I wore them around the house once or twice to break them in, then put them (with the trees inserted) into the box in my closet

I took them out yesterday and found that the shoe trees in each shoe were pushing against the leather in a really specific spot - this caused the leather to warp and to discolor - I assume someone will suggest that the shoe tree was too big, but (at least according to the size recommendation on the box) it's the right size

I tried fitting in a cheaper "two-piece" shoe tree that I have (the kind where the part of the tree that fits in the toe box is just one piece of wood) and even that seemed like it was putting excessive pressure on the shoe

right now, there are no trees in it because it seems like the leather is just too soft to handle any kind of pressure

so I guess this is just a word to the wise - if you choose to use them, keep an eye on things so you don't do any kind of permanent damage to your fancy new fun time shoes


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine will occasionally get a shoe trees in them for odor/moisture control, but never polish. On a side note, If I wanted to upgrade from Sperry's, who, besides rancourt, ought I look at for a 2-eye boat shot of high quality?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> Mine will occasionally get a shoe trees in them for odor/moisture control, but never polish. On a side note, If I wanted to upgrade from Sperry's, who, besides rancourt, ought I look at for a 2-eye boat shot of high quality?


What's your price range? If you want Rancourt quality (and slightly higher prices) you can go with Oak Street or Quoddy. If you want to stay near the Sperry level, Sebago and Timberland are both slightly better.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I find that boat shoes are best when they are at the tipping point of spontaneously disintegrating off your feet while you are walking around. 

I have normal Sperrys and find that dumping a little gold bond powder in the toe before putting them on keeps them more than fresh enough for me.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> What's your price range? If you want Rancourt quality (and slightly higher prices) you can go with Oak Street or Quoddy. If you want to stay near the Sperry level, Sebago and Timberland are both slightly better.


I've been very pleased with the durability of my topsiders, so If I did upgrade, I would want to go up in price range. Also, I wasn't aware of 2-eyed boat shoes from Quoddy.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> Also, I wasn't aware of 2-eyed boat shoes from Quoddy.


You are correct, their boat shoes are of the 3-eye variety. Same with Yuketen, which I was going to suggest before realizing my mistake. A few other suggestions that slipped my mind were the and the Sperry Made in Maine boat shoe.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> You are correct, their boat shoes are of the 3-eye variety. Same with Yuketen, which I was going to suggest before realizing my mistake. A few other suggestions that slipped my mind were the and the Sperry Made in Maine boat shoe.


 Thanks! Now things will be really tough to decide on.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> A few other suggestions that slipped my mind were the Sperry Made in Maine


Happy with mine. Nice leather and quality. I got mine at a deep discount... if i was paying full price i would go for rancourt. I think their quality is somewhat better. I like the fact that they will resole them, plus the great customer service. I wrote down the address and phone # of the company who handmade the sperry's.... hopefully if i get to the point of resoling, they can do it.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had them all my adult life, predominantly from Bass. My latest pair were from Lands End, got on sale at sears for less that $20. I put good shoe trees in them for the winter, but that's about all the care they get. Going to start breaking in a new pair without socks for when this pair bites the dust.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't care for them in any sort of way. I beat my Sperrys to death, including actual boating and wearing them on the rougher North Fork beaches.

An $80 pair of shoes might only last me a couple of years, not a problem. Boat shoes should look like they're hiding some stories. When they get too funky I spray them out with lysol disinfectant spray. Never used trees though, I care more for the trees than the boat shoes.

Bottom line is they are disposable. The only thing I do to preserve them is rotate them as I would any other shoe. Give them a full day to dry out if you really sweat in them.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

Boat shoes are an indispensable part of my wardrobe though it wasn't always so. I got my first pair when I started sailing — Topsiders probably because that's what every sailor wore. At one point — I wasn't sailing much anymore — I didn't own a pair but I did have some canvas Topsiders that were really cheap, looked OK and were really comfortable. I always wore them as they were meant to be worn, i. e. without socks, and the got really stinky. My companions on an Italian trip complained of the smell so I got some socks and even washed them. It didn't diminish the stink much but it did cause the shoes to fall apart. So before our next trip to Italy, my wife strongly suggested that I choose a less pungent type of footwear. I got a pair of Eddie Bauer leather deck shoes and they served the purpose — comfortable for a lot of walking and considerably less goofy looking than sneakers — admirably. That was 16 years ago and I still wear the shoes for touring, gardening and any endeavor that might become messy or involve a long walk over rough ground. 

I have polished them once, at the insistence of my wife prior to another Italian journey. They shined up remarkably well — they were 14 years old at this point and, though fundamentally sound, looking pretty decrepit. Hard and frequent use has again rendered them decrepit looking but I have no doubt that another polish in a few years will bring them back to respectability. And, of course, my wife will be pleased.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

gman-17 said:


> Ok here is the only thing you ever use on boat shoes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Martens-Wonder-Balsam/dp/B000M3PIH0
> 
> ...


Back when I wore Docs, I swore by that stuff. I never thought of putting it on anything else though. I lost my supply in Katrina, and never thought about replacing it, because I never replaced the Docs.


----------



## neild76 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think hitting them with some mink oil everyonce in a while is so bad.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

neild76 said:


> I don't think hitting them with some mink oil everyonce in a while is so bad.


Mink oil and Langlitz leather dressing work in the dry climate of Colorado.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This device is first rate for boat shoes of all types. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

My current pair of Top-Siders is three years old and has been heavily worn. I hit them with leather conditioner once in a blue moon, but that's about it.

Last night, inspired by this thread, I gave them some Venetian Shoe Cream and a serious brushing, followed an application of this stuff to the sole edges:










I was happily surprised by the results. Looks like I'll get another year or two of wear out of them.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

Three years is quite a stretch. I find that wearing mine on the boat or beach and getting them wet destroys the liners much faster than the rest of the shoe, even if rotated.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I am landlocked, so no boats or beaches for me unfortunately. I also am a proponent of wearing no-show socks rather than going barefoot, which may make a difference. And I use trees.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

AncientMadder said:


> ^ I am landlocked, so no boats or beaches for me unfortunately. I also am a proponent of wearing no-show socks rather than going barefoot, which may make a difference. And I use trees.


I live by the Pacific but being no sailor or beach burrower haven't had a need for boat shoes, yet. However, I am giving it some thought. I'll probably go with and use the no show socks, purely for the comfort. I have a need for either custom construction or rebuilding and in the case of boat shoes, the former seems a better idea.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

AncientMadder said:


> ^ I am landlocked, so no boats or beaches for me unfortunately. I also am a proponent of wearing no-show socks rather than going barefoot, which may make a difference. And I use trees.


Probably makes quite the difference. I don't ever wear socks in my boat shoes, and I don't tree any unlined shoes.


----------

